# Royal Blue modifications



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey there, I have my Uncles' 350 Royal Blue (or what's left of it) and I plan to put a smoker chassis in it with a can motor and electronic e-unit. Thought about replacing some of the drivers with pull mor wheels. Should I get a complete pull mor wheel set or just replace two of the drivers? Also, what is the best cleaner to use on the chassis and wheels? The wheels and chassis look oxidized. Wanted to replace the wheel insulators too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll defer to our S gang for suggestions on the refit mechanics. However, with my prewar Lionel trans, I've had good success cleaning unpainted metal with GooGone and a ScotchBrite pad and a Dremel wire brush ... start with the ScotchBrite pad, work your way to the mild steel brush if needed, then work your way to the stainless steel brush if the rust is really bad.

For painted work, try GooGone and a soft cloth. Work in a test area, first, to make sure that the paint likes the GooGone.

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

To make it easy, just get a running chassis from a loco like a 283, it will have a smoke unit, choo choo. Also, use the tender from a 283 or any other # as long as there's a reverse unit present in the tender. That's IF you don't care about originality.


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a chassis with the smoke unit. I'm using the same tender since I'm going to use an electronic e-unit. Just trying to figure out how to fill in the slot in the boiler.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> I have a chassis with the smoke unit. I'm using the same tender since I'm going to use an electronic e-unit. Just trying to figure out how to fill in the slot in the boiler.


Blast the shell, use J.B. Weld to fill the slot, file, sand, paint.. Sounds like a nice winter project..


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I'll defer to our S gang for suggestions on the refit mechanics. However, with my prewar Lionel trans, I've had good success cleaning unpainted metal with GooGone and a ScotchBrite pad and a Dremel wire brush ... start with the ScotchBrite pad, work your way to the mild steel brush if needed, then work your way to the stainless steel brush if the rust is really bad.
> 
> For painted work, try GooGone and a soft cloth. Work in a test area, first, to make sure that the paint likes the GooGone.
> 
> TJ



TJ, just purchased 1000 more shares of GOOGONE.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha ha ... I love the stuff. I'd bathe in it every day, if I could buy enough to fill my bathtub!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It also makes a delicate souffle!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Hey there, I have my Uncles' 350 Royal Blue (or what's left of it) and I plan to put a smoker chassis in it with a can motor and electronic e-unit...





flyernut said:


> ...Sounds like a nice winter project.


So, winter is officially over, it's time to reset this thread. How is the Royal Blue coming along?

The early ones with the wire hand rails should have had smoke in the tender -


----------



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I have the shell stripped and all the parts I need. Gotta fit the chassis to the shell to get the tube from the smoke unit to the hole I drilled for the smokestack and then it's on to painting


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Well, I have the shell stripped and all the parts I need. Gotta fit the chassis to the shell to get the tube from the smoke unit to the hole I drilled for the smokestack and then it's on to painting


Just make sure to isolate/insulate all your wires/solder points from the shell, or you'll be chasing a short that will drive you up a wall,lol.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Kelpieflyer said:


> Well, I have the shell stripped and all the parts I need. Gotta fit the chassis to the shell to get the tube from the smoke unit to the hole I drilled for the smokestack and then it's on to painting


Nice - you have been taking pictures, right? To lord it over the rest of us that haven't done anything yet.  maybe by next winter I'll have track down...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes.....How about some pictures?
Before, during, after, finished pictures?

Or else you might get this thrown your way,

:ttiwwop:

Thanks I have not used this in a while.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't bother with pullmore wheels, get bullfrog snot. It works, it's easy to apply, and while $25 for a bottle seems pricey, you can do all the wheels on all your locomotives and still have most of the bottle left over. Pretty sure you'll pay a good deal more for pullmore wheels for each and every axle.

Charles.


----------

